# Most Expensive Ranger?



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Few thousand in just tires and rims....looks cool as sheet...def be a topic at a ride that's for sure


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

OMG i want one!!!! Lol deffinatly a sweet ride


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Do you think it will ever see any action? Pretty cool ranger.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

^^^^ pffffttttt. The only action that thing is gonna see is a bed full of tan legs and bikinis!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

And a yeti full of cold ones that's more important then those tan legs lol


----------



## THE CRAZE (Apr 16, 2012)

know what im doing to my grandfathers ranger while his back is turned:firedevil:!!!!


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

that was done by marshel moto art out of airazona. he is on destanation polaris all the time. his stuff is AWSOME. the last one he did was one of the frirst popo 900's and the doors opened up like bird wings. the only sxs he hasnt had yet is a commander and a wild cat and the new canam that is being built to out do the 900xp and the wild cat.he did a rzr4 with a truck lift and like 44's with rear stear. deff does A+ work..


----------



## bruteman92 (Nov 19, 2011)

^^x2 he defiantly makes the coolest rzr accessories!


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

I def like the bikini thought! The spare tire even rotates!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

shiz i can tell you 1 thing those tooth pick axles wouldnt last a ride with me driving that thing..


----------



## youngDUMP (Apr 25, 2012)

I wanna see it go fast!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

walker said:


> shiz i can tell you 1 thing those tooth pick axles wouldnt last a ride with me driving that thing..


Yea but remember walker you said you go slow and steady now lol. Can you imagine the clutch work they had to do to get it too turn all of them terms.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

those 6x6 are geared low to start with .. i would like to build a 6x6 1 day . gorilla made a 7 in lift for 1 ..


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

lol when they were drivin it in the dessert i just pictured them in spacesuits cruisin round on the moon.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I'd like to take it for a test drive with a load of them tan legs and bikinis !!!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

walker said:


> those 6x6 are geared low to start with .. i would like to build a 6x6 1 day . gorilla made a 7 in lift for 1 ..


Me too I always thought of that.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## LouisianaMudPlaya (Mar 31, 2012)

That thing is a beast! Has anyone seen the new limo ranger CATVOS just built?


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow think of the coolers you could put in there. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------

